# 4/26 White House Correspondents dinner - CSPAN



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

If anyone else is interested, my guide is not showing this event on CSPAN. Arrivals air for roughly :35 starting at 8pm ET. They come back at approximately 9:50pm ET for the rest of the events of the evening. Supposed to last 1:10 but, based on previous dinners, I would pad in both directions, just in case.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks. I was just now searching the guide trying to find this. I'm looking forward to seeing how Craig Ferguson does.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

taronga said:


> Thanks. I was just now searching the guide trying to find this. I'm looking forward to seeing how Craig Ferguson does.


He was very funny on Letterman last night.


----------



## nethead12 (Jul 17, 2001)

ugh, missed this; any idea if they will reair?


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

nethead12 said:


> ugh, missed this; any idea if they will reair?


It was, at 1043a ET today. It's also viewable on the C-SPAN website:
http://www.c-spanarchives.org/library/cache/ASX_205066-2-0-0.asx

(WMP Format)

Let it continue to play past the "red carpet" and other intro stuff. It will eventually get to the Ferguson part.


----------



## nethead12 (Jul 17, 2001)

thx!

I'll check out the web version


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Can you download the whole thing as a video podcast? (and what about Colbert's one??)


----------

